# Best joint to both look good and be strong on a memorial flag case



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

I have been asked to make a triangular case to display a flag for my wife's grandfather whom passed away. The case itself seems pretty strait forward, however I would like to add some strength on the 22.5 degree cuts, and also add some visual appeal.

I have thought about possibly doing splines, which should be pretty simple, but I wanted to see if anyone else could give other suggestions that might make this project have that extra wow factor. I'm relatively new to joinery but willing to take some extra time and practice on some scrap to get this one right. He was a very special man and the case needs to be special also.

Any suggestions, help, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt, I'll be doing two flag cases next week, one for my Dad and one for my father in law. I'm planning on using red oak stained with Watco Medium Walnut and Black walnut splines. I've used this combination before and it's quite attractive.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Splines are what I'd do.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Tommy Mac did an episode where he built one with splines …


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I used splines too. The look great and are strong.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the feedback! Ill watch the one tommy mac did!

Sounds like the verdict is spline!

BurlyBob I would love to see how they turn out! I have never attempted something with these extreme miters before so any advice would be great!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The miters aren't that bad … just check/double-check before you cut.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes,thanks from me also. I need to make on and the video is very good.


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

Consider biscuits. The splines might be distracting.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I did all cuts at 45° and used biscuits.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

For everyone that gave me input and advice. Final coat is drying on the case now and I'll put flag in it and give it to my mother in law and her sister next week. Thank you for the input!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like the way you did the bottom rail … is that for an engraved name plate?


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes just waiting for the decision on what it will say so I can have it made


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice job. A sure winner.


----------

